# Outie Belly Button?



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

Zeus just had a vet visit and I swear the vet was taking plenty of time to fill him out and check everything. 

When we got him he had a normal tiny belly button and it's been normal. His adult hair is coming in and covering the belly button. 

My husband ran his hand down the puppy's belly and his belly button sticks out, it's definitely is a button now. Is that normal? If it was an umbilical hernia, he would of had it the while time? but as he grows so does this belly button bump.

Just curios if any of you know, I will try to take a picture. We have a vet visit again in 3 weeks for last set of shots, I will ask when we go. 

Thank you for any feedback.


----------



## lone Ranger (Nov 29, 2012)

I have been following a few litters and littermates for five months now, and there is a pup there that has this..

It is actually a Littermate of Caesar. It could just be a small flaw, but more likely is probably the way the mother separated the unbilical. If what you see is like the size of the pad on a large finger and soft, it is abdominal fat that has come out... Like a small hernia with only a little abdominal fat. 

Now the Breeder says She is going to get it fixed by a Vet, but I think She said that there was a good chance it would go away on its own. I think She indicated She had seen it before and it was not that big of a problem..

Hope this allys your fears, I am sure he is lovely... Congratulations..


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

Thanks, ya I looked at hernias and know that it's not a big deal and can be fixed when they are neutered, but it's just weird that he did not have it stick out when he was smaller.


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

I guess no one ells has/had a puppy with a belly button! =(


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Neither of my dogs has a protruding belly button, it might be a small hernia possibly? Keep a eye on it and definetely have the vet check it out, if it is a hernia it might heal on it's own or might require surgery


----------



## 3GSD92_00_12 (Mar 28, 2013)

Gypsy had a small hernia where her umbilical cord had been. Luckily, it was mostly filled with fatty tissue and it was easy surgery to perform for the vet. We had the vet take care of it at the same time we had her spayed and her front dew claws removed. Anyways, it may just be a hernia that your vet can easily get removed from your Zeus.


----------



## lemonadeicedtea (Aug 8, 2011)

My pup came home with a small, uncomplicated umbilical hernia. It was barely noticeable and eventually went away completely on its own before he turned a year old, but I recall my vet saying that small variations in the swelling and size were okay. Just keep an eye on it.


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

Ya it's weird that the vet did not notice it, she really did take a very long time looking him over. The weird thing is that this was not present at 8 weeks =( its just a pea size outie belly button. I will call and ask... or wait till last set of shots in a couple weeks, I am sure they won't touch or due anything to it at this point.


----------



## marbury (Apr 3, 2012)

Sounds like an umbilical hernia! When young they're often reducible, meaning that the fat (or omentum or, worst case, small intestine or blood vessel) can be squished back in. Some puppies squish it back in when they lay down or when their belly isn't full of food.
As they grow most umbilical hernias close. Some close without anything on the 'outside' and it's no problem and some close with a little ball of fat under the skin outside the abdominal wall. Unless there's offending or complicated tissue caught in the hernia it's really not worth repairing. I have a bitch with a closed hernia, externalized fat and even a small part of a blood vessel. It was evaluated (since she's intended for breeding) and it was found to be acceptable to leave unaltered.

If you can, push the tissue back inside the small hole. If it doesn't pass easily don't worry or push harder; that just means it's too small to pass the fat back through. There's usually no need for surgical repair.

It is worth noting that there seems to be a genetic inheritance to umbilical hernias. Whether that's behavior passed from the dam (she cuts the cords too close) or a weaker abdominal wall my vet's can't agree on, but they all do agree that it is heritable.


----------



## trcy (Mar 1, 2013)

My older dog has had an outie every since he was a puppy. He is going to be 7 now. The vet said it was nothing to worry about unless it got larger. It never did.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Tori will be seven in August. She has one. Never caused a momen't worry. The vet suggested fixing it during the spay -- I don't spay unless there is a reason to, and if I intended on breeding her to fix it before hand, but I never intended to breed her, so I just left it be.


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

selzer said:


> Tori will be seven in August. She has one. Never caused a momen't worry. The vet suggested fixing it during the spay -- I don't spay unless there is a reason to, and if I intended on breeding her to fix it before hand, but I never intended to breed her, so I just left it be.


Phew that's good =) 

He is 22 pounds and it is a size of a pea, hard, and does not seam to bother him.


----------



## Katos_Mom (Jan 2, 2014)

I have a question:

I get to pick my pup out of five male pups, and the breeder told me that two of the five male pups have 'outies'.

Should I let this impact my decision, and only consider three of males? Or should I consider all five?

The breeder took the pups to the vet and they all got cleared, and the vet did not have any worries about the 'outies'.

I already have a vet appt set up for Monday, so my pup will get checked out real soon.


----------

